# Trailer Tires?



## NCDIESEL (Mar 19, 2011)

Question about trailer tires.. I see that Goodyear, Firestone, Carlisle and others have pretty bad reviews with RV/Fifth Wheel/Travel Trailer owners because of Blow Outs.. I'm looking at a set of four Maxxis M8008 trailer tires and wondering if anyone else has had these on their trailer for some time and wouldn't mind giving their opinion about them or any other tire?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the Maxxis in 10ply. There's a lot of threads on them here. Very reliable tire. No probs so far in 2yrs for me. But no tire is perfect and you will hear negative feedback on even the top rated. ---Mike


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

go for the Maxxis. probably the best of the trailer tires. One of my trailers came with them, and after 20,000 miles and 4 years they are still going strong and will probably last another year. Unfortunetely, our Outback came with towmasters, which I haven't swapped out yet, but when I do it will be for Maxxis tires. Maxxis seems to be at or near the top of the list of most reliable trailer tires.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I believe the big key is to maximize your carrying capability. If you can go up a load range, then do it.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I like to keep an eye on tires others use and seem to like. First buy American if you can. Tires I've read a lot of good things about.

BF Goodrich Commercial TA
Firestone Transforce HT or AT
Michelin LTX M/S2

These tires are on units usually a little heavier and Outbacks. The tire pressures are in the 80# range, so your rims need to be able to handle the pressures also.

Hope this helps,

kevin

PS: I don't own any of these tires, Yet. My Marathons are holding up.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

While you are on a long trip, did anyone ever take temperature readings of trailer tires....say every 200 miles....to see how they hold up and also to set a thermal baseline for safe tire operation?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I use a TPMS that also displays temp. I think the hottest I've seen is about 110


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a tired pressure monitor on my tires and if monitor temp too and so far the highest I saw was like 90.


----------



## NCDIESEL (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help... Just ordered 5 new Maxxis tires and can't wait to get them on the trailer.. Long ride home coming up from East Lansing, Michigan to New Bern, North Carolina..

Brian


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

How much where they? I need 4 new tires. SHould I bump up to a higher load range?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm on my second set of Maxxis tires and so far I've never had a problem. The ones I replaced had plenty of tread left buy they were six years old and started getting some small sidewall cracks. They were covered but the sun here in the desert is brutal. I probably could have driven longer with them but I got a good deal on new ones and I didn't want to be worrying about them.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Just got my 4 maxxis load e's installed this morning. Posting about it right now on http://travelingtek.com/blog 

Also got the whole rig and the dog washed by a church youth group.


----------

